# Exterior Architectural vertical spot lighting



## EliasCanning (Apr 24, 2017)

I forgot to mention the lights that we installed. 

here is the link: http://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/library/ll/documents/specsheets/dsxf2.pdf


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

EliasCanning said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My company recently installed some vertical lighting for an 8-story hotel. The clients wishes were to light up the exterior of the building halfway up.
> 
> ...


No picture showed up. You may have to a minimum number of 
posts to use that feature. Others might be able to suggest alternative
photo viewing sites. 
P&L


----------



## EliasCanning (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. If you right click the little picture icon does it give you an option to open in new tab?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

EliasCanning said:


> Thanks for the heads up. If you right click the little picture icon does it give you an option to open in new tab?


Yes.

That center one under the fire escape is always going to be the outlier because of the fire escape. 
Looks like a nice job.

As to different fixtures, your supply house can refer you to the local rep for the lighting brands they carry and that guy will most likely be happy to meet you on site, at no charge. Or you could e-mail the guy the pic and he can help you that way.


----------



## EliasCanning (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info Mike. These are the lights my supplier suggested. I will get in contact with them to schedule a site visit. Thanks again


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Don't want to be too preachy, but I discourage any kind of up lighting.
See this related thread:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f6/dark-sky-laws-173218/


----------



## Sprink (Apr 21, 2012)

It looks like you installed flood lights instead of narrow spot lights.

Looking at the PDF you linked you may be able to put the full visor(FV) cover on the lights and get a better output beam. I would try it on one light to see if it works.


----------



## EliasCanning (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey Sprink,

We ordered the narrow spot with the half hood, but for some reason it still looks like a flood beam. Kinda weird, now I'm thinking to order the full rectangular hood.


----------



## EliasCanning (Apr 24, 2017)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Don't want to be too preachy, but I discourage any kind of up lighting.
> See this related thread:
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f6/dark-sky-laws-173218/


Yes I agree with you, however in a big city like San Francisco, it's too late for us to adopt this. There is already a ****load of up lighting. If it were to get adopted, there is too much existing light saturation.


----------

